# When I said log off ...



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

...... I didn't expect it would hurt like this will 8O


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

OUCH 8O


----------



## Ricster (Sep 3, 2010)

Sorry to **** on the parade but that's a pretty famously photoshopped image. Let's be honest here, who is going to have time to take a pic of a log coming at them at speed while deciding not to take evasive action?


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Ricster said:


> Sorry to **** on the parade but that's a pretty famously photoshopped image. ......


 :roll: Jokes & Trivia :roll:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Ricster said:


> Sorry to **** on the parade but that's a pretty famously photoshopped image. Let's be honest here, who is going to have time to take a pic of a log coming at them at speed while deciding not to take evasive action?


Its a puppet

Loddy :roll: :roll:


----------

